# Trimming



## Blackie54 (Sep 13, 2014)

When do trim the bods.Cut them then hang them,them trim when dryer.Or trim them first.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 13, 2014)

trim as soon as u cut the plant trim hang, put on screen, etc to dry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2014)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

I do what's been said basically. 

Chop branches - Trim buds up branches - Hang till there's 1) squeeze + rebound 2)Slight "crunch" when bending branch 3) Sounds crisp - After 3-10 days (depending on humidity) snip buds off branch and jar - Burp jar once a day for the first 3-4 weeks. 

That's a quick run down for me. I use a 2x2x7 grow tent, with strings I've run through it to hang the branches from. I have a small fan pushing air (on low) coming from a bottom vent, and another fan on the outside of the tent pulling air from a top vent. Depending on humidity I will put those fans on timmers, but when it's real humid I run the fans 24/7. We're not talking a lot of air movement, but enough so the moisture and air in the tent isn't trapped in there. 


Cheers


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2014)

I find it extremely difficult to trim bud after it is dried.  I noticed that you did not trim yours before you hung it.  I have been forced sometimes to trim after it has dried and I absolutely hate it.  It is so bad in fact, that sometimes I just give up and hash whatever is dried and not trimmed.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 15, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I find it extremely difficult to trim bud after it is dried.  I noticed that you did not trim yours before you hung it.  I have been forced sometimes to trim after it has dried and I absolutely hate it.  It is so bad in fact, that sometimes I just give up and hash whatever is dried and not trimmed.



thg i have found the samething harvest only what u can trim that day or it gets to be a pain to trim


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah Kindbud--it is not uncommon for me to have a partially trimmed plant in my shower.  It seems like I either get an emergency work related phone call or my old arthritic hands just start cramping up and say no more trimming today.


----------



## Blackie54 (Sep 17, 2014)

I did trim, forgive me I am a newbe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

I trim absolutely every bit of leaf material off that I can.  The small sugar leaves that are frosty gets saved or hash, tincture, edibles, etc.  Leaf material makes the bud smoke harsh, IMO, and I like to trim as much as is possible off every bud.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 17, 2014)

Same hear on my private stash I do that the rest I just trim as good as I can quickly :48: Thg its not uncommon for me to have half a 10 foot plant outdoors still growing and the other half trimmed and hanging lol I never take a whole plant if it's a big girl I take a few branches do Em and come back and get more never know what kind of interruptions can happen so cut what u can trim


----------

